# Wolf snake won't eat?



## Poodlaboo

I recently bought a philippine wolf snake, and he is not eating anything I give him. I tried feeding small mice, pinkies, and my dad tried giving it a turkistan roach but it still wont eat. I know they usually eat geckos but I can't catch any in my house because I can't seem to find any. The snake is very active and healthy but I guess it's really picky. Advice on what else I can try?


----------



## BenjiBrutal

its rare that it will go for pinky mice, you need to find somewhere to get geckos from or maybe anoles, there is the option of trying the right type of fish but this doesnt work that often, did you not read up on its basic care before you got it???


----------



## Poodlaboo

BenjiBrutal said:


> its rare that it will go for pinky mice, you need to find somewhere to get geckos from or maybe anoles, there is the option of trying the right type of fish but this doesnt work that often, did you not read up on its basic care before you got it???


Thanks! My local exotic pet store doesn't have anoles or geckos for feeders though. I guess I could try fish tomorrow. 
Also, I did research about it before getting it, but the guy I bought it from said it would eat mice or pinkies. )o:


----------



## Retoid

I found several of these in the Philippines. They are nocturnal and feed on small house geckos. I reckon it might be worth your while to freeze a couple geckos in a bag of pinkies for scenting.


----------



## BenjiBrutal

Poodlaboo said:


> Thanks! My local exotic pet store doesn't have anoles or geckos for feeders though. I guess I could try fish tomorrow.
> Also, I did research about it before getting it, but the guy I bought it from said it would eat mice or pinkies. )o:


could you not buy a male and a female to breed yourself for feeders rather than buy them just for food?


----------



## Poodlaboo

Retoid said:


> I found several of these in the Philippines. They are nocturnal and feed on small house geckos. I reckon it might be worth your while to freeze a couple geckos in a bag of pinkies for scenting.


Thank you! I'll try that out (o:


----------



## bluerain

Did you purchase it?..and if so, what did the seller tell you it was eating??


----------



## BenjiBrutal

bluerain said:


> Did you purchase it?..and if so, what did the seller tell you it was eating??


^^^^^ thats a point, he bought it from a shop, so surely a responsible shop would have sold a snake thats eating well, so they must have been feeding it something


----------



## Retoid

BenjiBrutal said:


> ^^^^^ thats a point, he bought it from a shop, so surely a responsible shop would have sold a snake thats eating well, so they must have been feeding it something


Must be captive-bred. Phils has had a ban on wildlife exports for more than a decade. Could be that the breeder was feeding lizards and nothing else, but I find that unlikely.


----------



## Ailec eam

Poodlaboo said:


> I recently bought a philippine wolf snake, and he is not eating anything I give him. I tried feeding small mice, pinkies, and my dad tried giving it a turkistan roach but it still wont eat. I know they usually eat geckos but I can't catch any in my house because I can't seem to find any. The snake is very active and healthy but I guess it's really picky. Advice on what else I can try?


Try small frogs . How much did it cost you on buying one?


----------



## Malc

Ailec eam said:


> Try small frogs . How much did it cost you on buying one?


I think they must have resolved the issue as it was 7 years since the OP was active and made this post !


----------

